# Firehouse Frog Leg Etouffee



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

Had  bunch of frog legs in the freezer that needed to be cooked so I pulled out 7 dozen frog legs for a big pot of etouffee to feed the guys. I knew there would be leftovers but that will be frozen for meals at the hunting camp this fall.

The trinity cooking down in butter.






Add the tomato, then flour to make a blonde roux.
Slowly add the stock for the gravy. Simmer that for 20 minutes to let it come together. keep it moving to prevent the roux from burning on bottom until it is well incorporated. Then add the frog legs...





Simmer 30 minutes, then add the sherry wine, green onions and parsley. Cook the rice and serve when the rice is done.





The plate:





I like mine with a little Tabasco Hot sauce and a cap full of sherry on top.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

The recipe:
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/seafood/crawfish13.htm

Sub the frog legs for the crawfish; and chicken stock for the seafood stock....


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 9, 2022)

Yep, I'd eat it, Big Time!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2022)

I eat frog legs every Monday from a local place. One of my favorite things. Nice work Keith


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Yep, I'd eat it, Big Time!!


Thanks Colin!



TNJAKE said:


> I eat frog legs every Monday from a local place. One of my favorite things. Nice work Keith


Thanks Jake! Every Monday eh?? How are they cooked?


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Colin!
> 
> 
> Thanks Jake! Every Monday eh?? How are they cooked?


Fried. Every Tuesday I have fried chicken livers lol


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

Nice! I love both fried! Would have fried the frog legs tonight but the guys are focused on weight loss...oh well, now we have a couple meals for the camp.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Nice! I love both fried! Would have fried the frog legs tonight but the guys are focused on weight loss...oh well, now we have a couple meals for the camp.


I won't turn down frog legs anyway they are prepared. Was talking to some forum friends the other night and told them frog legs were in top 5.......they couldn't wrap their minds around that


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

Prepared right-they are just so sweet and succulent! I would need to think about how where I would rate them though. So much good food around these parts!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2022)

We usually make 1 or 2 frogging trips every year. Usually do pretty good. A slow night is 100-150. A good night is 4-500.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 10, 2022)

Good stuff Menard!
I like the distinct flavor of amphibian, fishy chicken, that's what frog legs taste like.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Good stuff Menard!
> I like the distinct flavor of amphibian, fishy chicken, that's what frog legs taste like.


Thanks Chile! I agree, cross between chicken and fish.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks good! Love frog legs!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 10, 2022)

Love frog legs and to me they have a distinct flavor similar to chicken, but not the same. I have only eaten them fried, though. Love etoufee as well, so that sounds like a great combination...


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 10, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Prepared right-they are just so sweet and succulent! I would need to think about how where I would rate them though. So much good food around these parts!


Ok ok......top 10


----------



## negolien (Sep 10, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Had  bunch of frog legs in the freezer that needed to be cooked so I pulled out 7 dozen frog legs for a big pot of etouffee to feed the guys. I knew there would be leftovers but that will be frozen for meals at the hunting camp this fall.
> 
> The trinity cooking down in butter.
> View attachment 643348
> ...


That's gonna be a hard no for me Sir lol


----------



## clifish (Sep 10, 2022)

negolien said:


> That's gonna be a hard no for me Sir lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too,  I like my frogs jumping in my pond not my plate.  Being from lower NY I don't think I have ever seen them on a menu in my life.  Crayfish maybe once in my life on a menu here.  

I think I was only one of two Long Islanders on this forum and the other got banned...lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 10, 2022)

Man, I haven't had frog legs in forever! Now I'm kinda jealous! Frog legs are about like grits...just don't see them around here. But that dish looks tasty!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good! Love frog legs!


Thanks yankee!



GonnaSmoke said:


> Love frog legs and to me they have a distinct flavor similar to chicken, but not the same. I have only eaten them fried, though. Love etoufee as well, so that sounds like a great combination...


Thanks GonnaSmoke. Fried is best IMO, especially after a soak in buttermilk. Frogs can pick up the same muddy taste like catfish, this is from a microbe in the water that creates the molecule that gives a muddy taste. This is absorbed through the skin of fish and frogs, but the buttermilk will neutralize that taste.


negolien said:


> That's gonna be a hard no for me Sir lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not feelin froggy eh? LOL!



clifish said:


> Me too,  I like my frogs jumping in my pond not my plate.  Being from lower NY I don't think I have ever seen them on a menu in my life.  Crayfish maybe once in my life on a menu here.
> 
> I think I was only one of two Long Islanders on this forum and the other got banned...lol


But they are GOOD! LOL!!



Brokenhandle said:


> Man, I haven't had frog legs in forever! Now I'm kinda jealous! Frog legs are about like grits...just don't see them around here. But that dish looks tasty!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Brokenhandle! I like to post what for me is just a normal meal that a lot of people never see.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks Great, Inda!! Like.
I've only had Frog Legs Pan-fried, but just finding some in a restaurant is nearly impossible. We used to shoot a lot of them for the legs, but they were mostly small wild ones---Still taste great though.
My Dad & Brother used .22 cal, and I had to use my BB gun.
That was fine until the snakes showed up. Then I had to call in the Back-ups.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks Bear. I'd use a rife or pistol but it is illegal here in Louisiana. We can fog at night though.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm guessing the (No's) on the frog legs might not want rocky mountain oysters either!  At least that's what we call them here lol.

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Sep 10, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm guessing the (No's) on the frog legs might not want rocky mountain oysters either!  At least that's what we call them here lol.
> 
> Ryan


If there was a puke emoji  I would have used several on that comment...lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks awesome man, been way too long since I’ve had some frog legs!  Nice cook for sure!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome man, been way too long since I’ve had some frog legs!  Nice cook for sure!


Thanks WHB!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 11, 2022)

It might be something like... 



Now my wife is even laughing!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 11, 2022)

Man oh man, that looks SOOOO good. Been a long time since I had frog legs and would love to get hands on a nice plate. I can only guess doing them in etouffee is nothing short of incredible. I do have a deep appreciation for your flair doing Cajun food. some of the best on the planet.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 11, 2022)

Awesome meal there guy. Why if I could have been there you would have had a lot least leftover.

In Maryland we are only allowed to catch 12 a night now.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Man oh man, that looks SOOOO good. Been a long time since I had frog legs and would love to get hands on a nice plate. I can only guess doing them in etouffee is nothing short of incredible. I do have a deep appreciation for your flair doing Cajun food. some of the best on the planet.
> 
> Robert


You are too kind Robert...thank you. The etouffee gravy was good, but the frogs had a very slight muddy taste like catfish. In hindsight, I should have given them a 12 hour soak in buttermilk to neutralize the muddy taste.


HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome meal there guy. Why if I could have been there you would have had a lot least leftover.
> 
> In Maryland we are only allowed to catch 12 a night now.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. 12 a night eh? Almost not even worth fooling with it........almost.....


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 12, 2022)

I love both etoufee and frog legs but have never had them together. That looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 12, 2022)

Have never had frog legs, but I would certainly try those. Look awesome !


----------



## Sven Svensson (Sep 12, 2022)

I’ve had them them just once. They were on the menu of a small Basque restaurant on top of a mountain in Marin County somewhere. I’m always up for trying something new. They were amazing. No fish taste at all. They tasted like the most tender chicken I’ve ever had. I’ll have to see if that place still exists.


----------

